# [ODMP] Fort Lauderdale Police Department, Florida ~ October 8, 2005



## Guest (Oct 9, 2005)

A Patrolman with the Fort Lauderdale Police Department was killed in the line of duty on October 8, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17902*

Patrolman Jose Diaz was killed after falling from a highway overpass while assisting Wilton Manors police officers perform a felony traffic stop of a suspected police impersonator on I-95 near the interchange with I-595.

Because of the darkness, the area in between the two highways appeared to have a solid surface. Patrolman Diaz attempted to take cover on the other side of the overpass barrier and jumped over it. He felled down and landed on a set of railroad tracks 100-feet below. He was transported to Broward General Hospital where he succumbed to his injuries a short time later.

Patrolman Diaz had served with the Fort Lauderdale Police Department for 4 years, and had previously served with the New York City Police Department for 14 years.


----------

